

The "Object of Internet Ridicule" guy is newly selling stories online, FYI. - piratebroadcast
http://rovingtypist.com/

======
summerlunch
Good to see that he is taking advantage of his sour situation. I think I would
have broken down if I were to become a subject of internet ridicule. I am so
afraid of fame that everything I do, I want to do it low-key.

Take a person born in the early 90's for an example. They are college students
now. Mix their newly found freedom with alcohol and high definition cameras in
every student's pocket, and what do you get? Embarrassing pictures and videos
that could seriously damage anyone's reputation.

Everyone born in the early 90's have a ticking time bomb in their friend's
pockets. You never know which of these embarrassing contents will go viral. We
live in the era of Reddit and revenge porn. I wonder if in the future we all
become more understanding of each other, and learn to never take things at
face value.

~~~
piratebroadcast
He seemed to have a great understanding of it, very articulate. I'm going to
order something from him. Maybe have him read and write about the long Hacker
News thread about him and get all meta.

